

Trend Micro cries "antitrust" over Microsoft Security Essentials - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/11/trend-micro-cries-antitrust-over-microsoft-security-essentials.ars

======
redorb
Microsoft security essentials is some of the best software Microsoft has put
out in a long time. I have to feel for these companies though; its hard to
compete with free.

